# Site not friendly to safari on iPad



## myrickman (Feb 18, 2017)

Used to post regularly to this site but lately is is miserable using safari or Mercury browser on an iPad. Constantly reloads and hangs up....what's up ? Does it not like my having private browsing/limited cookies?? Or is it the adverts trying to load? I'll check back from time to time....shame, used to run like clockwork.


----------



## michael-au (Feb 18, 2017)

Have you tried using the iPad app for this site


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 19, 2017)

Not sure about iPad but all my posting and admin is done on my little iphone6. No problems so far.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 19, 2017)

No problems with my Ipad
regards

Norm

Have yet to sort out New Apple Mac for site


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 19, 2017)

I occasionally use an ipad mini 2, without the app, and without being logged in and it works fine. No ad blocker though so I see all the ads.


----------



## abby (Feb 20, 2017)

We don't call em Apple Mac's Norman , just mac's or Imac's if you must . Not much sorting out to do straight out of the box.
Dan.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 20, 2017)

abby said:


> We don't call em Apple Mac's Norman , just mac's or Imac's if you must . Not much sorting out to do straight out of the box.
> Dan.


 


A Safari is a journey to see a camel castrator at work, complete with the requisite two bricks. Does it hurt demands the curious? Only when I get my thumbs between the bricks is the informed reply.

I'll get me mac!

Norm


----------



## rodw (Feb 20, 2017)

goldstar31 said:


> A Safari is a journey to see a camel castrator at work, complete with the requisite two bricks. Does it hurt demands the curious? Only when I get my thumbs between the bricks is the informed reply.
> 
> I'll get me mac!
> 
> Norm



I thought two bricks was a conversion kit that turned an ordinary camel into a 40 gallon camel for extra desert traversing range. (Hint, apply conversion kit while the camel is drinking....)


----------



## abby (Feb 20, 2017)

Or as the legionaire's sergeant said " most men use the camel to ride to the local village brothel for sex".
You may find Firefox better than Safari Norm , some web sites have Safari issues !
Dan.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 20, 2017)

abby said:


> You may find Firefox better than Safari Norm , some web sites have Safari issues !
> Dan.


 
Mine has Sierra as an OS.

Therefore I'm keeping an open( or empty) mind and am keeping my old Windows 7 as a standby.

However, isn't Firefox obsolete or obsolescent?

Cheers

N


----------



## abby (Feb 20, 2017)

No Norm Firefox is not obselete , I have not "upgraded" to sierra yet , having been using a Mac since OS 7, after any change I wait for the inevitable dust to settle first.
I am sure you will love your mac as much as I love mine .
Dan.


----------



## goldstar31 (Feb 20, 2017)

My next venture is to find a simple home accounts package which is FREE(obviously) and does sterling(£) not engines--Ho Ho.


----------



## myrickman (Feb 20, 2017)

Tried it again tonight turning off the private browsing mode but only accepting cookies from this site....better....but still one reload. Not nearly as sluggish. My connection is 50 Meg's download, 20 Meg's upload, so it's not a speed issue. Not a big deal since I dump cookies before and after visiting sites where I encounter this type of thing.


----------

